# CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

*CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*

Der Einfachkeit halber verlinke ich einfach die offizielle Ankündigung:



> Today, we're launching a new program called GOG Connect. The premise is simple: connect your Steam account and add your eligible games to your GOG.com library.
> 
> Whether you're checking us out for the first time or have been with us for a while, GOG Connect gets you DRM-free versions of your games, digital extras, and a whole lot of freedom of choice (like whether you go with the GOG Galaxy client or not). It gets you our take on game ownership, and we say: why buy the games more than once?
> 
> ...


Quelle: Introducing GOG Connect - GOG.com

Geile Sache imo.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*

Und es hat prima geklappt bei mir.  

Acht Spiele mehr in meinem GOG-Account...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*

Danke für die Info 

Wie lange hat "Processing your Request..." bei dir gedauert?


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Wie lange hat "Processing your Request..." bei dir gedauert?



Ewig...

Das hat auch mehrere Male nicht funktioniert, hab es dann erst mal sein gelassen und es nach ca. einer Stunde wieder versucht, dann ging es. Ich nehme an, dass die Server heute zum Start eben ziemlich überlastet sind.


----------



## L4D2K (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*



> YOUR ACCOUNTS ARE BEING CONNECTED
> Due to exceedingly high demand this may take up to several days, please check back later. Thank you for your patience.



Dauert wohl noch ein bisschen


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*

War nicht der Sinn von GoG dass man eben KEIN Steam braucht? ><


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*



DarkMo schrieb:


> War nicht der Sinn von GoG dass man eben KEIN Steam braucht? ><



Ähm, und weiter? Du kannst deine Spiele nach wie vor weiter bei GOG kaufen, ganz ohne Steam. Das ist nur eine zusätzliche Aktion für Leute, die gerne eine Backup-Kopie ihrer Spiele auf GOG hätten. Gerade Leute, die bisher viel bei Steam waren und jetzt lieber bei GOG sind, ist das doch eine super Aktion. So müssen sie manche Spiele nicht doppelt kaufen. Wie auch immer, der Kunde kann hier nur gewinnen.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*

Coole Aktion. Leider habe ich keinen Account bei GOG.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der Einfachkeit halber verlinke ich einfach die offizielle Ankündigung:



Entspricht nur leider nicht den User-News-Regeln. Daher verschoben.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: CDP startet GOG Connect zur Verknüpfung von Steam mit GOG*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Entspricht nur leider nicht den User-News-Regeln. Daher verschoben.



Ganz ehrlich, ich wollte hier nur die Community informieren. Mir ist das ziemlich egal, wo ich das machen kann, Hauptsache es läuft. 

Die PCG hat übrigens einen Artikel dazu verfasst. Ihr könntet den auch auf die Newsseite packen, dann kann mein Thread eh in der Versenkung verschwinden.


----------

